# PR card on First entry to Australia



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

Hello All

Good Morning.

I would like know whether they provide any PR card upon first arrival to Australia. How do we can have a track that they have registered our first entry.

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

There is no PR card. They track your entry electronically.


----------



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> There is no PR card. They track your entry electronically.


Thank you so much OZ for your quick reply. I was confused as one of my friends said I should be getting one. Thank you for that clarification. Just a question on that. Do you guys use a state ID or some IDs that you carry it with you.
I am entering Sydney on this Thursday September 6th and leaving on September 9th. I hope I don't have to fill up any forms for just 3 days and my first entry date should be recorded.

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

karthikc80 said:


> Thank you so much OZ for your quick reply. I was confused as one of my friends said I should be getting one. Thank you for that clarification. Just a question on that. Do you guys use a state ID or some IDs that you carry it with you.
> I am entering Sydney on this Thursday September 6th and leaving on September 9th. I hope I don't have to fill up any forms for just 3 days and my first entry date should be recorded.
> 
> Thanks
> Karthik


No but I have a drivers licence which I guess is a de facto state ID. You can use your passport as ID if you require it for some reason.

You don't need to fill out any forms etc. Once you enter, your visa is activated.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, 

Yes there is a photo ID but you can't get it in 3 days visit as you are required to provide proof of address which is usually a lease agreement of 6 months. 

You are not supposed to fill any form at the initial/first entry, your entry will be recorded electronically and your passport will be stamped. 

Thanks, 

Girl Aussie



karthikc80 said:


> Thank you so much OZ for your quick reply. I was confused as one of my friends said I should be getting one. Thank you for that clarification. Just a question on that. Do you guys use a state ID or some IDs that you carry it with you.
> I am entering Sydney on this Thursday September 6th and leaving on September 9th. I hope I don't have to fill up any forms for just 3 days and my first entry date should be recorded.
> 
> Thanks
> Karthik


----------



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes there is a photo ID but you can't get it in 3 days visit as you are required to provide proof of address which is usually a lease agreement of 6 months.
> 
> ...



Thank you Girl Aussie. You made my day.
I was staying in US for the past 5 and half years and I am pretty much used to carrying lot of documents. This is the first time I am traveling without any documents in hand to a new country. So I had a little fear that I am missing something. I appreciate the Aussie Govt efforts to make these process electronic. It makes life easier for everyone. 

Regards
Karthik


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

hi,

Can you please confirm that there is no Card required like PR card for Australia PR?

What hapens when you need to get a post pad mobile contract, won't they need your identification?

What we will be providing to various Govt. authorities for medicare etc.?

Please answer my doubt?

Amit


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

apatnia said:


> hi,
> 
> Can you please confirm that there is no Card required like PR card for Australia PR?
> 
> ...


As stated in this very thread, there is NO PR card in Australia. It does NOT exist. This exists only in the United States and Canada ("green card"). NOT in Australia.

If you need to show proof of ID for a mobile phone contract, Medicare etc., you would use your passport - which is tied to your visa electronically as you already know.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> As stated in this very thread, there is NO PR card in Australia. It does NOT exist. This exists only in the United States and Canada ("green card"). NOT in Australia.
> 
> If you need to show proof of ID for a mobile phone contract, Medicare etc., you would use your passport - which is tied to your visa electronically as you already know.


Thanks Ozbound ...much appreciated.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> As stated in this very thread, there is NO PR card in Australia. It does NOT exist. This exists only in the United States and Canada ("green card"). NOT in Australia.
> 
> If you need to show proof of ID for a mobile phone contract, Medicare etc., you would use your passport - which is tied to your visa electronically as you already know.


what happens when a passport expires and a new passport is issued by the consulate in Australia. do we need to register it with authorities so that it gets linked with the visa or it automatically gets registered once issued.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> what happens when a passport expires and a new passport is issued by the consulate in Australia. do we need to register it with authorities so that it gets linked with the visa or it automatically gets registered once issued.


Lodge form 929 with your updated passport details or update them on your ImmiAccount if you have one.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have my grant. Do we need to inform someone when we make the first entry to fulfill the condition?

Secondly do we need to inform the state when we do the first entry?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my grant. Do we need to inform someone when we make the first entry to fulfill the condition?
> 
> Secondly do we need to inform the state when we do the first entry?


When you clear passport control at the airport, the system will register that you've made your first entry. Some states may ask that you advise them when you arrive - you'd need to see what was advised in the sponsorship documents.


----------

